# Whaddaya Think?



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I've been toying with this idea for a while, but after having a potential new member in the site next to us and no way to pass on information other than the decal on the OB, it was time to do it.

What do you think of the idea of having Outbacker's business cards?

I threw this together in a short time using MS Publisher:










They can be printed out on card stock or even put on to business card size specialty paper (Avery, etc.). Obviously, those with other colors on their OBs could have the color palette changed.

Opinions? Don't be afraid to be critical, but be nice, please.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks great! I know at least 2 other Outbackers, who have made cards: HootBob and dammawpa. Don passed out his at the Niagara Falls Rally and Carl passed his out at the Factory Rally. Both looked great, too.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I think they look great!

I'd like to order 250 cards please


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I'd be happy to share with anyone who is interested, or even add your user name and send it along to you in another format, if necessary.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GREAT job!!!

MaeJae


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

you can go to vistaprints.com and make your own on-line.
they will print and ship 250 cards for under $10.00.
i had ours made up years ago. got a new order again this year too.
campingnut18


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> you can go to vistaprints.com and make your own on-line.
> they will print and ship 250 cards for under $10.00.
> i had ours made up years ago. got a new order again this year too.
> campingnut18


I've looked at their cards, but can't make up my mind!
Which design did you go with?
Don't they offer an option to print custom cards as well?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I really like! how much? I want some! pm me please! 
Would be nice to add: A Family Friendly Forum!


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I've been toying with this idea for a while, but after having a potential new member in the site next to us and no way to pass on information other than the decal on the OB, it was time to do it.
> 
> What do you think of the idea of having Outbacker's business cards?
> 
> ...


What a great idea! Real sharp layout and use of colors. Is it possible to send this card template to vistaprints and have those OB's who want to place an order provide their info and take care of it on their own?


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

shelty said:


> What a great idea! Real sharp layout and use of colors. Is it possible to send this card template to vistaprints and have those OB's who want to place an order provide their info and take care of it on their own?


Thanks. I don't have PhotoShop on this computer, but I'll see what I can do when I get home.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> Looks great! I know at least 2 other Outbackers, who have made cards: HootBob and dammawpa. Don passed out his at the Niagara Falls Rally and Carl passed his out at the Factory Rally. Both looked great, too.


3....

...but I can't figure out how to post it here. It's a word doc and it won't transfer in... Can anyone help?


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We actually made up business cards with our address and screen name but forgot to bring them on the last rally that we were at. I love the idea, makes keeping in touch a lot easier!!!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the idea!
They would be ideal for the times I have walked past an Outback dozens of times hoping the owners would be there... and never are.

I need to get me some of the cards (and the outbackers.com decal). I'll put that on the top of my "to-do" list.









--Greg


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Looks great! I know at least 2 other Outbackers, who have made cards: HootBob and dammawpa. Don passed out his at the Niagara Falls Rally and Carl passed his out at the Factory Rally. Both looked great, too.


3....

...but I can't figure out how to post it here. It's a word doc and it won't transfer in... Can anyone help?
[/quote]

Open the document, do a print screen, and paste into an image editing application. Crop, save as a jpeg, and upload.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I did it! Thanks so much,I really like it!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

If ya wanted to meet folks why wouldn't you make your own business card with your own note scribbled on it which would actually make the greeting more genuine. Other wise it is " Hi I'm Joe Outbacker, come and meet me on line". I myself would think your some kind of internet freak.

Oh well far too complicated for my mind to understand but the card design graphics are appealing.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NJMikeC said:


> If ya wanted to meet folks why wouldn't you make your own business card with your own note scribbled on it which would actually make the greeting more genuine. Other wise it is " Hi I'm Joe Outbacker, come and meet me on line". I myself would think your some kind of internet freak.
> 
> Oh well far too complicated for my mind to understand but the card design graphics are appealing.


My thought... have the 'formal' OBer's card, and put a hand written note including site # in CG, duration of stay, and an invite to stop by if they have time.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> If ya wanted to meet folks why wouldn't you make your own business card with your own note scribbled on it which would actually make the greeting more genuine. Other wise it is " Hi I'm Joe Outbacker, come and meet me on line". I myself would think your some kind of internet freak.
> 
> Oh well far too complicated for my mind to understand but the card design graphics are appealing.


My thought... have the 'formal' OBer's card, and put a hand written note including site # in CG, duration of stay, and an invite to stop by if they have time.
[/quote]
That's exactly how we use it......


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I thought that graphic was trademarked, so you might want to get permission to use it. I kind of remember from a conversation that I had with the boss him saying that anything that had the trademark was something that he was supposed to get paid for. I'm sure if you ask permission, especially when it can't help but bring new membership, and thus more donations to the site, it would be okay though. Just wanted to bring it up in case.

The cards look great though. Good job.

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> I thought that graphic was trademarked, so you might want to get permission to use it. I kind of remember from a conversation that I had with the boss him saying that anything that had the trademark was something that he was supposed to get paid for. I'm sure if you ask permission, especially when it can't help but bring new membership, and thus more donations to the site, it would be okay though. Just wanted to bring it up in case.
> 
> The cards look great though. Good job.
> 
> Darlene


The logo is most certainly trademarked....check out the masthead of the page....that's what the little 'TM' means. Most holders of Trademarks are willing to give permission for their mark(a) to be used appropriately and not for profit. This has been my experience with the Outbackers trademark, as well.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I thought that graphic was trademarked, so you might want to get permission to use it. I kind of remember from a conversation that I had with the boss him saying that anything that had the trademark was something that he was supposed to get paid for. I'm sure if you ask permission, especially when it can't help but bring new membership, and thus more donations to the site, it would be okay though. Just wanted to bring it up in case.
> 
> The cards look great though. Good job.
> 
> Darlene


The logo is most certainly trademarked....check out the masthead of the page....that's what the little 'TM' means. Most holders of Trademarks are willing to give permission for their mark(a) to be used appropriately and not for profit. This has been my experience with the Outbackers trademark, as well.
[/quote]

Yeah, that's what I meant. If it furthers the success of the site like I stated, it would be being used appropriately and so I'm sure there would be no issue. When I did my business cards I didn't use the logo because I didn't want to infringe upon any trademarks. I really like the business card, and just wondered if he should add the TM (I do understand what that means by the way) but ask permission since he is using the name "Outbackers" and the swoosh from the site. Thanks for trying to straighten out any misunderstanding.

Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess it's time to weigh in on this with the official party line, lest we get a lot of misinformation out there...

1. I am all for the Outbackers.com business card idea, and encourage anyone interested in obtaining some to do so.

2. I have looked at coming up with official cards in the past, but had not come across a source that was a reasonable price, for a reasonable quantity. The vistaprints.com source campingnut18 mentioned certainly sounds like the right price and the right quantity. I will be looking into them myself. Maybe we can set up a deal with them where they keep a standard template on file, and just customize the name on an individual basis (like with the stickers).

3. If you want to make up - or have made up - your own cards, that's fine but I do ask that you use the official Outbackers.com logo and include the trademark (tm) symbol. The Outbackers.com logo should also always be used in a tasteful and positive manner. If you have already made up cards, such as the ones Acadia Hiker came up with, don't sweat it, but when you need the next batch please bring them up to standard (BTW, very nice looking design!).

4. No, if they are for your own use, you don't need to pay me to do this.

5. The Outbackers.com name, logo, and all applicable trademarks, servicemarks and copyrights are the sole property of OutbackLife LLC, and are not to be used in any manner or form for commercial purposes without the express written permission of OutbackLife LLC.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Well stated. Thanks, Doug.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So now that the logo on business card issue has been made clear and we have permission to use it, how can I get a clear jpeg image to upload on Vista Prints?? I have tried copying the logo here at the top of the page a couple of times and it comes out blurry


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> So now that the logo on business card issue has been made clear and we have permission to use it, how can I get a clear jpeg image to upload on Vista Prints?? I have tried copying the logo here at the top of the page a couple of times and it comes out blurry


I can get a clean copy for you, if you can wait until we get back from our Summer '08 Trek. Right now, there just isn't time.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> So now that the logo on business card issue has been made clear and we have permission to use it, how can I get a clear jpeg image to upload on Vista Prints?? I have tried copying the logo here at the top of the page a couple of times and it comes out blurry


I can get a clean copy for you, if you can wait until we get back from our Summer '08 Trek. Right now, there just isn't time.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Thanks Doug!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I was just thinking about posting about this same thing except i was wondering if we could just have a page we could print off this site with half a dozen or so on a page that said something like welcome to outbackers.com. hope to here from you soon or something like that. I,m pretty much computer illiterate so for me if i could just print out a few cardto pass out to hopefully new members would be cool.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

bcdude said:


> I was just thinking about posting about this same thing except i was wondering if we could just have a page we could print off this site with half a dozen or so on a page that said something like welcome to outbackers.com. hope to here from you soon or something like that. I,m pretty much computer illiterate so for me if i could just print out a few cardto pass out to hopefully new members would be cool.


That was actually my original intent, but somehow my screen name got on there.









I didn't intend to offend anyone by doing this, especially Doug who has provided us with an _incredible _site to discuss the love of our lives (Or at least one of them). The card I put together came from graphics readily available to anyone using MS Office products. None of the "swooshes" came form this site, though that could easily be changed.

I simply wanted an easy way to share this place with others and thought that this could be something that would be easy to pass off to another potential Outbacker.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I didn't intend to offend anyone by doing this, especially Doug who has provided us with an _incredible _site to discuss the love of our lives (Or at least one of them).


Absolutely no offense taken. I am all for the idea!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it possible for you to e-mail me the original MS Publisher file? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

